# Mauspad reinigen?



## herethic (3. Mai 2010)

Hi,
sollte man eingetlich ein neues Mauspad vorm ersten Gebrauch reinigen?

Weil bei Kleidung soll man das ja auch tun...

MfG


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Mai 2010)

Ist normalerweise nicht vorgesehen aber wenn du Sorgen hast, dass noch irgendwelche chemischen Rückstände vorhanden sind, kannst du es gerne machen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Mai 2010)

Wovor hast du denn Angst ... vor Ausschlag?  Also so etwas hab ich noch nie gelesen auf einer Umverpackung eines Mauspads  , aber von mir aus kannst du es mit Handwäsche vorm ersten mal reinigen.


----------



## Own3r (3. Mai 2010)

Wenn es chemisch riecht sollte man es vorher reinigen 

Aber eigentlich ist das nicht nötig.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

deine Sorgen sollen nicht grundlos sein. In der Tat könnten noch kleinere Ablagerungen/Rückstände von der Produktion auf dem Mousepad selbst vorhanden sein. Ein guter Indikator dafür dürfte schon ein gut wahrzunehmender Geruch sein.

Hast du eine Unterlage aus hartem Kunststoff oder eher einem Textilgemisch? Bei letzteren ist die Reinigung nicht so komfortabel. Ich besitze ein Mousepad aus Kunststoff und mache es in der Regel ein Mal die Woche mit einem Brillenputztuch gründlich sauber. Die andere Seite des Tuches nehme ich für die Maus, so hat man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen 

Grüße aus dem grauen Ruhrgebiet
Wannseesprinter


----------



## stefan.net82 (6. Mai 2010)

was immer du mit deinem mouse-pad machst: STECK´ ES NICHT IN DIE WASCHMASCHINE!!! (die oberfläche des pads raut sich unwiederruflich auf und wird deine maus dann immer etwas "bremsen"! 
ist zumindest bei mir so mit meinem razer goliathus so gewesen)

mit hand und lauwarmen wasser, milder seife dürfte es keine probleme geben...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Mai 2010)

Jup,

die Waschmaschine, sofern man nicht den Feinwaschgang mit dazugehörigen Waschmittel und ohne Weichspüler bei nicht mehr als 30° wählt, ist weniger vorteilhaft.

Eine Handwäsche mit etwas Seife und anschließender Luftrocknung dürfte die gesündeste Variante sein.

Wie mag das Mousepad bei einer ausgiebigen Kochwäsche aussehen? Flokati?


----------



## gh0st76 (6. Mai 2010)

Hochwertige Mauspads sollte man eigentlich ohne Probleme im Schonwaschgang in der Maschine waschen können. Mein QcK Heavy hat das ohne Probleme überstanden. Auch an der Oberfläche hat sich nicht geändert.


----------

